# /usr/bin/install command lost



## jgcmac (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I just managed to delete the file-command /usr/bin/install while installing Grads (climate meteorological visualisation package).

Any idea how could I recover it or copy a similar file?

Many,many thanks and sorry for being so useless

javier

---
"It is very difficult to do anything foolproof because fools are very ingenious"
Murphy


----------



## macbri (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Javier -

It's part of the BSD subsystem, so if you have your original OS X install disks handy, grab the BSD.pkg file from it, open it with Pacifist and extract the usr/bin/install file.  I'd recommend that rather than re-installing the entire BSD subsystem, which may revert other files to older versions (files which may have been updated in one of the security or OSX updates).


----------



## jgcmac (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot!

It is working fine now, and so are the MacPorts (a safer way of installing packages that what I did before)

All the best,

Javier


----------

